# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển Kỹ sư khuôn  mẫu

## Gang Việt

Công ty Gang Việt đang tuyển kỹ sư chuyên về khuôn mẫu .
Địa điểm làm việc : xã Lại Xuân - huyện Thuỷ Nguyên - Thành phố Hải Phòng
không phân biệt giới tính ^^
Ưu tiên người có thâm niên kinh nghiệm , lương thoả thuận .
Anh / chị nào đang kiếm việc liên hệ e nhé !
Thank !

----------


## Tuấn

Ké bác chủ thớt tẹo, có người bạn cần tuyển cán bộ quản lý cho xưởng đúc nhưa, thấy lương cũng ổn nên em up lên đây, cụ nào có nhu cầu nhắn tin cho em cái số đt.
Sản phẩm là thiết bị y tế nên cần chút hiểu biết gmp gì gì đó ạ.
Nơi làm việc : Hà nội, cần biết tiếng Anh, thêm tiếng Đức nữa thì tốt hơn
Lương : 7500usd/tháng

----------


## Tuan Kieu

nhìn mức lương 7500usd ham quá . tiếc là trình chưa đủ

----------


## xaydungnha91

Tuyển người Thanh Hóa không bạn ơi
Có chổ ở hay nhà tập thể gì không bác oi
Lương nhiêu bác ơi
Yến Phi đang kêu 21tr đó bác

----------


## xaydungnha91

cho mình hỏi có chế độ đãi ngộ du lịch hay lương tháng 13 hay gì ko ??? còn thứ 7 thì có được nghĩ nữa buỏkhong676???

----------


## xaydungnha91

> Tuyển người Thanh Hóa không bạn ơi
> Có chổ ở hay nhà tập thể gì không bác oi
> Lương nhiêu bác ơi
> Yến Phi đang kêu 21tr đó bác


còn bên công ty này lương cực cao nè bác: Xây dựng nhà để xe giá rẻ

----------


## Gang Việt

> cho mình hỏi có chế độ đãi ngộ du lịch hay lương tháng 13 hay gì ko ??? còn thứ 7 thì có được nghĩ nữa buỏkhong676???


Không có lương tháng 13 bác ơi , còn tùy khả năng của bác mà thỏa thuận mức lương .

----------

